
A Peek Into Netflix Queues - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/01/10/nyregion/20100110-netflix-map.html
======
pingswept
If you look at the Boston map, there is one zone just outside route 128 near
Lexington that consistently contrasts with its neighbors. That's Hanscom Air
Force Base. It's particularly stark with the movie "Milk."

The other areas of sharp contrast I noticed are Mattapan and Lynn. Interesting
stuff.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Great observation. Didn't expect twilight is the top movie in an airforce
base!

~~~
blasdel
They are plenty of women in the Airforce, members often have families with
children, and the Airforce skews strongly towards Evangelical Christianity.

------
manvsmachine
Looking at the map for my city of residence (Atlanta) confirms a pattern I've
observed in real life: the black community generally will support its own,
seemingly regardless of the details of the performance.

Look at the patterns for The Soloist (Jamie Foxx), Lakeview Terrace (Samuel L.
Jackson), Traitor (Don Cheadle), Obsessed (Beyonce), and the Tyler Perry
movies. These movies have little to nothing in common, and their Metacritic
scores vary widely, yet their distribution maps are essentially identical.

A further point of interest: judging by these patterns, Atlanta really is as
segregated as it is often made out to be. The only other city that I noticed
with such stark contrast was D.C., which I've heard is another heavily
segregated city (at least culturally).

------
maukdaddy
This might be the best viz I've seen on the NYT. Visualizing movies like Tyler
Perry, Milk, etc. in Chicago correlates almost perfectly with socio-economic
boundaries.

------
sid-
Though its interesting information, I think the data could help their
competition like REDBOX to stock particular dvds at their locations

------
unohoo
this is one of the best visualization I've seen in recent times. Wonder why
Netflix doesnt do this on their website itself - an year end wrap-up on movies

~~~
sachinag
The social proof of having this in the NYTimes is worth a lot more than the
SEO value of hosting it yourself.

------
amadiver
Is this data available to everyone? I'd love to see it for my area
(Providence, RI). It might be interesting to compare this data with housing
prices.

~~~
thumper
I was looking around for the answer to this question, too. I was a little
surprised at the ordering of the top couple of movies, and that got me
wondering if "most popular" was normalized somehow. Are these the most popular
from 2009? Were the numbers normalized for how long the movies were available
via DVD?

If there's no normalization, then this gives a snapshot about movie
popularity... something like a 1-D vertical slice from a visualization like
one of these two:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/02/23/movies/2008022...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/02/23/movies/20080223_REVENUE_GRAPHIC.html)

<http://xach.com/moviecharts/2008.html>

I don't want to knock this new visualization, but I'm wondering what
inferences would be safe to draw from the data as presented. It seems like it
is most useful for comparing regions to each other; for instance, I was
surprised at how varied the movie ordering was for adjacent neighborhoods in
Manhattan.

------
Wump
I wonder if one could use the rank of "Milk" as a predictor of the
conservativeness/liberalness of a particular area.

------
RK
I wonder if anyone will use this data to help decide what part of a city they
want to reside in...

------
pvg
It's probably my inner black-hearted cynic coming through but I thought this
would be a visualization of how Netflix manipulates queues to favour new and
recently signed-up users - something that's been the subject of anecdotal
write-ups and small scale tests over the years.

These are interesting and pretty in their own right although I already knew
most of my neighbours are very fond of 'Mad Men'.

